
German geniuses hit 800Mbps with light bulb WLAN - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/01/german-geniuses-hit-800mbps-with-light-bulb-wlan/
======
polyfractal
Looks similar to the technology being developed at ByteLight (Boston
University startup/spinout)

<http://www.bytelight.net/>

